# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Glo Mat fitting HELP (pictures added)



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am having a little problem with the glomat clips. The clips/bulb holder does not work with 1/2 inch board. Is there any way to go around this?

Do I have to get a thinner board to fit the clip on?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Sat August 16 2003 at 11:04 PM.]


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am having a little problem with the glomat clips. The clips/bulb holder does not work with 1/2 inch board. Is there any way to go around this?

Do I have to get a thinner board to fit the clip on?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Sat August 16 2003 at 11:04 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I toss all the clips ( => ) and just put a screw in! You may have to spread the bulb clip apart a little to get the screw head to fit in!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thx for the info. I wasn't sure how much stretching I could put on it before it snap.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Tue August 12 2003 at 09:50 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

How did it go Eric?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

bought some smaller head screw. it works fine.

'Let there be light' on the goldfish tank. I will take a pic of the unfinish lid in action tomorrow. I just have to add the trim to it

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Here is a pic of the unfinish canopy on the tank.










the inside of the canopy









the adding of the trim









I used 2 coat 'oynx' from minwax for the board
1 coat forest 'green' from minwax for the trims
2 coat varathane satin

I will post a pic of the finished canopy in a couple of days.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice work Eric. If there was one group of fish I could erradicate from the hobby it would be Fancy Goldfish. I feel so sorry for them.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks

I rather erradicate the mutant/crossbreed fish first. ie. blood parrot etc. Fish that are soo mess up they can't even breed. Those glow in the dark fish is worse of them all.

Have you seen the new mutant fish that looks like a human face? There was a few imported to HK and ran over 100k HK$.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Here is the complete canopy. The photo is a little dark.










72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Looks great!
Good job!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I did see the glow in the dark Danio but never the human face mutant fish. That is disgusting.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I will see if I can find the chinese news paper clipping and scan it for you. It is Freaky stuff
72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------

